

Possible commercial opportunities to offer services in VR/AR – per roleplayer - zaidmo
http://www.immersiveauthority.com/immersive-technology-role-players-services-offered-target-market/

======
zaidmo
Hi. I'd like to get in on the VR / AR bandwagon and I'm looking at where I
could fit in on the value chain. Potentially from a consultancy perspective...

I've started drawing up list of what services I think each role player in the
ecosystem can offer to specific target segments

